# Suggestion?



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Can the new guy make a suggestion?

I joined this forum as a way to increase my knowledge of prepping and to some degree awareness of events. In just the short time since I have joined it seems like every thread gets turned into a fight, which just leads to me spending pointless time trying to see what actually pertains to anything. It has gotten to the point of ridiculous, if you disagree with someone well and good, can you just state your opinion and go on and not continue the back and forth that really solves nothing.

That's just my two cents worth, it was free so don't get angry about that and thank you for your time.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Howdy. I will attempt a few too many gluten free beers answer. There has been a couple of times I asked myself the very same thing and considered taking my ball and going back home.
2 things , I have learned a lot here and we are on a prepper site! What does that mean? It means we talk about everything up to and including TEOTWAWKI! I learned if I am prepping for anything
including TEOTWAWKI I had better have 10X thicker skin than anything any response this site or person may throw back at me! Hang in there, keep prepping, and plenty of good posts ahead!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

People come and people go. Some stay for years, some stay for months or less.
Some have died, and I hope they made the ultimate preparation before doing so.

This place is made by those who are here. We have people from many walks of life. Some have amazing skills at various things. Some, like me, do nothing more than hone our shootings skills, stock up on groceries and ammunition and pay attention to the news.

Do we butt heads? Heck, yes! That isn't surprising, considering the type of personality it takes to step out of the pop culture mindset and think about surviving whatever comes down the pike.

Offer what you know, ask questions, discuss what you want. Be the difference, here and elsewhere.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope we are all 12 year olds on here .


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Denton: I'm not going anywhere, not much bothers me, including someone taking offense or questioning something. So yes I will continue to read and learn, it was I guess a feeble attempt at saying the bickering is a bit useless.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Name names...so we can publicly shame these dipwads!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> Can the new guy make a suggestion?


No

Wah! Wa wa wah wah Wah! wa wah Wha! Wah!

Go for the educational posts and avoid the political and arguing posts..... pretty easy solution. Think about it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

To assume we are all like minded because we share an interest in preparedness, would be a miss step. This forum itself, takes on a different persona every few months, driven by changing member activity, different members currently posting with regularity, hot topics, and perceived agenda's in current world events. Many here have both feet in and it is a lifestyle, others are part time with particular interests that drive their desire to prepare, and there are many new members some who are just exploring. The simple truth is we all prepare for different reasons. 

The current state of world affairs with increasingly rapid developments running concurrently with an election year is a major topic, and a hot one that is taking center stage now. Because we are different and with opposing worldviews, there will be debates and discussions. Try to not perceive them all as arguments, but healthy discussions portraying a different look at a topic from another angle. It gives you the opportunity to learn what others think and why. Occasionally your own knowledge will be enriched, if you put the time in here and research on your own as well.

Arguments, debates, baiting, trolling, teaching, learning, music, religion, politics, humor, ugliness, ignorance, entertainment, self expression, and of course Mish ...... you will find it all here just as in your own everyday walk in life. Remember here that the poster is anonymous which enables a different communication methodology and even skill set. Things sometimes may not be as you perceive them from members statements, which have a few words relaying an intended response, sometimes with a too quickly posted thought and with a less than optimum choice of wording.

People here come and go, if you are in it here for the long haul you must be patient and contribute. You will only get out of the forum what you put in it. To the rash of newer members...... remember many of your beginner inquiries have been discussed many dozens of times before here by some of the more experienced members. try the search function on the forum and educate yourself a little, and then ask away with a little content to your interest.

Thanks for listening, and I hope you stick around, contribute, and yes.... debate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> To assume we are all like minded because we share an interest in preparedness, would be a miss step. This forum itself, takes on a different persona every few months, driven by changing member activity, different members currently posting with regularity, hot topics, and perceived agenda's in current world events. Many here have both feet in and it is a lifestyle, others are part time with particular interests that drive their desire to prepare, and there are many new members some who are just exploring. The simple truth is we all prepare for different reasons.
> 
> The current state of world affairs with increasingly rapid developments running concurrently with an election year is a major topic, and a hot one that is taking center stage now. Because we are different and with opposing worldviews, there will be debates and discussions. Try to not perceive them all as arguments, but healthy discussions portraying a different look at a topic from another angle. It gives you the opportunity to learn what others think and why. Occasionally your own knowledge will be enriched, if you put the time in here and research on your own as well.
> 
> ...


Teacher's Pet^^^^^^:miserable:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In my personal experience here, if you ask unbiased and straight forward questions, you get straight forward answers. I may be wrong, but I think some folks can take some posts as being the work of trolls.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the passionate give and take of the occasional fight. Constant questions and answers about TEOTWAWKI can get boring.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Name names...so we can publicly shame these dipwads!


Denton, Slippy, Medic33....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> if you disagree with someone well and good, can you *just state your opinion and go on *and not continue the back and forth that really solves nothing.


Ya, well your short, your belly button sticks out to far,and your a terrible burden on your poor mother


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Awww yes ........ slippy has just reminded me of a grave omission on my part. Sarcasm..... how could I have missed this one? It is my methodology of communicating, slightly more than often. I have a very dry sense of humor and see most often in black and white, identifying only the truth or what right. It is my favorite past time as well .... hurling sarcasm. Yes, you will find it here also ....... enjoy, as it is well scripted by many.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Here's great advise if you want to learn prepping tips....stay out of the general discussion area. This is general talk, NOT necessarily prepping talk. Theres lots of specific categories for you to learn, GT is general venting joking and BS'ing.
Hope that helps you out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And stay away from Deebo, he's a prick. 
Seriously, thanks for sticking it out.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

If it were only so easy! Too many different personalities. Use the ignore feature for individuals who get on your nerves.



ffparamedic said:


> Can the new guy make a suggestion?
> 
> I joined this forum as a way to increase my knowledge of prepping and to some degree awareness of events. In just the short time since I have joined it seems like every thread gets turned into a fight, which just leads to me spending pointless time trying to see what actually pertains to anything. It has gotten to the point of ridiculous, if you disagree with someone well and good, can you just state your opinion and go on and not continue the back and forth that really solves nothing.
> 
> That's just my two cents worth, it was free so don't get angry about that and thank you for your time.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

or the list of items you need for a bug out bag! Some prepper topics get beaten to death. It's crazy the useless stuff I have to scroll through on my feeds daily. I enjoy topics on health, fitness, saving money, living cheap, gardening, tiny houses....etc.



sideKahr said:


> I like the passionate give and take of the occasional fight. Constant questions and answers about TEOTWAWKI can get boring.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Many here have both feet in and it is a lifestyle


what kind of lifestyle puts both feet in... ya darned hippie freak you



A Watchman said:


> The current state of world affairs with increasingly rapid developments running concurrently with an election year is a major topic


and now you want to talk about all the affairs



A Watchman said:


> Arguments, debates, baiting, trolling, teaching, learning, music, religion, politics, humor, ugliness, ignorance, entertainment, self expression, and of course Mish


sounds like some ad for a used car lot



A Watchman said:


> To the rash of newer members...


who gave the new members a rash.. was it Mish

I got my eye on you


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When it comes to preparedness this is a great site. Why? You need to be able to survive and thrive in the unexpected. Including here in the virtual world of a website. 

I'm not a flag waving US patriot. But I can learn a lot from them. And it's not at all a dispassionate scenario.

Being here has opened my eyes to many things not being here would of obscured from me. 

Aside from Slippy occasionally trying to sell his sister I ignore the prejudicial side of arguments and look for knowledge. It comes in all forms. Even from a couple of bickering old timers who have had too much hooch


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Name names...so we can publicly shame these dipwads!


Hides his head in shame ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, w/tears ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and laughter ,:-D


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the amazing insight.....sarcasm intended.

I have never been attacked by anyone and don't really care if I am, I work in public safety to i don't skin anymore I have leather. I guess maybe I'm more used to working around professionals that can agree to disagree rather than become a keyboard commando and go on and on.

And the threads I was referencing were not in general talk, they're in the professional levels. Carry-on gents and let this one die. It was only an observation and suggestion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ffparamedic said:


> Thanks for all the amazing insight.....sarcasm intended.
> 
> I have never been attacked by anyone and don't really care if I am, I work in public safety to i don't skin anymore I have leather. I guess maybe I'm more used to working around professionals that can agree to disagree rather than become a keyboard commando and go on and on.
> 
> And the threads I was referencing were not in general talk, they're in the professional levels. Carry-on gents and let this one die. It was only an observation and suggestion.


Thanks ffparamedic

We are looking forward to more insightful posts/threads from you.

Your friend,

Slip


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What was that 80's song..... Boy's just want to have fun...... I think by Cyndi Lauper?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

ffparamedic said:


> Can the new guy make a suggestion?
> 
> I joined this forum as a way to increase my knowledge of prepping and to some degree awareness of events. In just the short time since I have joined it seems like every thread gets turned into a fight...


Shut the hell up new guy!! You have no friggin clue what you're talking about you are 100% dead wrong!!! Lol just kidding.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

In the infamous words of Rodney King.
"Can't we all just get along"

I have participated in several on line forums. Within the forums as they represent the populous their are passavist antagonist protagonist and then their is always the person who wants every one to get along.

All prepers are preparing for a time that is more difficult and complicated than their current situation. If you believe that you are going to corral the personalities with a single encouraging thread on an open forum I can not wait for your actions during an actual breakdown in society.

When we watch action drama movies at my house we will talk over the movie when we see your Character and say "he will be the first to die"


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Well hell, I never realized my probability to survive an end of world event would be based on how much I tried to act like a bad a** on an internet forum, silly me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> Well hell, I never realized my probability to survive an end of world event would be based on how much I tried to act like a bad a** on an internet forum, silly me.


Ok try to look at it this way...
You walked in and pooped on the floor with few posts what kind of a response did you really expect ?


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Not real sure how I pooped on the floor?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> Not real sure how I pooped on the floor?


Less than 20 posts and you tell the forum it has a problem that your not happy with= you pooped on the floor.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol, okay......maybe I'm not the sensitive one after all......

What I'm getting at is that I know everyone doesn't get along and yes robust debate is warranted and needed but when the same bs is hashed over and over and reverts to name calling on a regular basis it stifles the desire of people to want to join, people that can lend something to the conversation.

However, I'm new here so y'all's house y'alls rules....I don't post much anywhere, I'm a reader. I'm sorry for the ones of you who's skirts I blew in the air, pretty much validates what I said to begin with. And with that I'm done in this thread, I spoke what was on my mind, y'all did too.

Thanks for a good forum BTW.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its making me mad.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

In my short experience this is the only forum that leaves me laughing my guts out, people in my lounge room at home keep asking me what's so funny. Their is just a strange collection of twisted personalities here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> Well hell, I never realized my probability to survive an end of world event would be based on how much I tried to act like a bad a** on an internet forum, silly me.


I am going to like you... you have a great sense of humor and a sharp wit... I hope you stay for awhile


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ffparamedic said:


> Well hell, I never realized my probability to survive an end of world event would be based on how much I tried to act like a bad a** on an internet forum, silly me.


Again, name names! :stick:

Seriously, you name implies you are a Firefighter Paramedic? Why not start a thread about Trauma Treatments or Fire Safety or something like that? The world is littered with those who stand outside the arena and criticize the gladiators...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Unlike me,some of us like to argue,rant and call people names.Just carry on,it don't mean nothin anyway.stick around,you will get to know who loves to do this chicanery.some of the posters in this thread will show you who likes to argue.....:twisted:


----------

